# Sharing housing in Italy



## filmboomer (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm seriously considering a move back to Italy to retire but the income won't stretch as much in Italy as many other less desirable countries. But Italy is WORTH the additional dollars...or Euros.

If you're considering becoming an ex-pat in Italy and would like to share the costs for at least awhile (like minimum six months...I'm wanting to live there; not merely visit) let me know. I'd love to find work but the sharing would help alleviate that need...making it more of a "would be nice" situation.

Me: American man at retirement stage of life, no drama, LOVE Italy, lived there for three years growing up and still speak the language. My first choice for any vacation is always bell'italia. 

Interested? I'm open to anyone without drama who is wanting strictly above-board situation in Rome, Cinqueterra, Tuscany, Amalfi, Sorrento, etc.
Thomas
my username is "filmboomer" and I can be found at gmail-dot-com


----------

